# Please give me advise and opinions, as I am really lost!!!



## Caranne (Nov 11, 2008)

Please give me any advise or opinions as I honestly dont know wheteher to believe my husband when he says he loves me. Would you if he did the following?:
He never said anything to me on our wedding day after a long speech to his mother. He did not even say my name. It had hurt me so much, and his excuse was that he was cross with me at the time. 2 Years later he added that he married me because I forced him and that he felt sorry for me. I was the one that wanted to get married as we had a child and were together for 4 years already. I did tell him that I would rather let the relationship go, than to spend it out of wedlock. 
About 2 years ago a young man whom lived with us with his sister, tried to rape me. This really hurt me so much as my second child was 6 weeks old and did not at all expect this from this person. My husband was sleeping in the living room the night this happenend, and when I woke him he just looked at me and did nothing. His exccuse was that I said it in the wrong context and later added that he did not believe me. My exact words when I woke him were: Please dont get upset but *** just tried to rape me while I was sleeping. He says that he did nothing because I told him stay calm. The next day I couldnt understand why he was not upset and we had a fight in which he grabbed me by the throat outside their window and that bastard was obviously watching! Why would my husband behave like this if he loved me? Am I wrong?
Theres so many other things I can add, but my tears are just too much now......


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

That doesn't sound like love to me. And obviously you don't feel any love, or you wouldn't be on here asking. That's just unacceptable behavior on his part! To stay in a relationship like this one could be doing more emotional damage to you than you realize.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesnt sound like your H loves you. If I told my h some guy tried to rape me, I think he would honestly kill the guy.


----------



## miserable09 (May 23, 2009)

It is clear that your husband don't love you. you need to figure out what is best for you and your kids and forget about him specially if you financially independent. So, you will not need him at all. Believes me I wished I was working because my husband will be able to kiss my a..... goodbye.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

It is never acceptable for your husband to physically abuse you. Even if you decide that you are still in love, you also need to be in safe environment with your kids. Good luck.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn! Run, girl! NOW and as fast as you can! Get the hell out of that situation...seek a womens center/shelter or something, but get out!

Just protect yourself and the kids...get out! 

This just isn't so right, it's purely wrong! Leave! Now! 

You will heal and it will take time...the sooner you start the process, the sooner you will be healthy!


----------

